# Paulding Light



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

I went to see the Paulding Light while on vacation last week. I was wondering if anybody else has seen the light and what they thought of it?

http://www.backwoodswisconsin.com/paulding_light.htm


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I remember when I was little, my grandpa telling me about going to see that.


----------



## DDay (Jun 18, 2008)

Been there a few times and go figure. Sometimes it has reminded me of the old light on a locamotive way in the distance. Definitely a wonder of the U.P. and anomaly. Being a Yooper I have yet to figure it.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I would have to say its the cars headlights and tailights from Bruce's on the high tension wires. They go from white to red. If you time it when a car goes North it might be a possibility.


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

It reminded me of headlights as well. The road is about 8 miles away and has been closed off and the light still appears. The light also looks like it is within a half mile or closer at times and there are no roads that close. I was expecting something more spectacular but it is an oddity at the very least.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I would have to say its the cars headlights and tailights from Bruce's on the high tension wires. They go from white to red. If you time it when a car goes North it might be a possibility.


That was my conclusion. But then again, I didnt stay there until the wee hours of the morning swatting mosquitoes. What was more interesting was the "scene". Listening to the folks oooohs and aaaaahs about seeing the paulding light....until I told them they were seeing car lights on a distant hill. Then I hopped in my jeep and took off before anyone threw a rock at me.

I dont dispute what some have claimed to have seen but without a doubt what I saw were headlights/tailights and that was easily surmised by a gentleman with a telescope and me with my 16x binoculars when we'd gathered there an hour before sunset watching those cars.

It's a sociologists dream up there. :lol:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I usually last maybe 10 minutes at a time there. The skeeters are the worst. :help: :lol:


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

I remember the first time I saw it I felt the hair raise on the back of my neck. But like most here, that no longer believe in Santa Claus, it is the cars lights from the distant road.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

I just saw a a show called "Fact or Faked" where they investigate things like this and they did half the show on the Paulding lights (can see it on Hulu). They had the road temporarily closed and did plenty of testing. They could not find any link between the road / headlights and the paulding lights.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

[ame="http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c570ffe207/the-search-for-the-paulding-light"]http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/c570ffe207/the-search-for-the-paulding-light[/ame]


----------

